# How To Level Your Outback?



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Is their a correct way to level your outback, because I want to put on the outside level guides (gages)?

If so how do you do it?

Which are the best level gages to buy?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I level mine with a small level in the freezer and a couple of portable radios and my wife. I like the big level that you can read through the rear view mirror but I think they have to be screwed on....I am going to try one and use double sided tape.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I put the small levels on mine. These are the ones that have 1" gradients to tell how much it is off. When I put them on, I first leveled the fridge, then checked it against the counter top. Next I put a level on the RV to see if the factory stripes were level. The stripes were level so I stuck one on the side right above the stripe and that took care of my pitch rate. Next I checked how level my front access door frame was. It was also level, so stuck a another level just above it and that took care of my roll rate. I'm not worried about my yaw rate as I figure I'll never get the thing backed in straight and I don't want anyone checking.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You want to know the absolute level of the trailer but you really want to have a slight nose up attitude when you set up. This helps drain any rain water to the rear of the trailer and away from the queen slide.

Many people use the fridge to determine level but as long as you are comfortable you are level enough for all of the trailer systems.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How far do you set the nose high? I too am trying to figure out how to best level my trailer so I can stick on the levels. I like the Hoppie levels because they are small and bright and can either screw on or stick. I had no problem sticking on the level measuring pitch angle (fore to aft balance). I am somewhat confused about roll angle (left to right) balance. I have been measuring it against the floor over the centerline. How do you measure it against the fridge? How do you measure it against the counters?

On another note, I bought some of the orange plastic measuring blocks a couple of weeks ago. I had looked at them at the local RV place and was all set to buy them there. Then on a journey through Wal-Mart I found the exact same package for $10 less, a 25% savings. Normally I am willing to support specialty stores by paying a little more but in this case the savings were too great to passup.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the hoppy levels also. I've got it leveled front to back, I just have to set it up level for side to side. I used a 4 foot level on the floor to level it up before I siliconed the level onto the side of the trailer.

As far as setting the nose high, I go two or three cranks beyond level, seems to be enough to get the water to run off the back.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Like Andy said, it's not an absolutely critical issue. Just get a level, put it parallel to the center line of the rv to get the pitch, then twist it 90 degrees to get the roll. The counter top is a good enough surface to get to both measurements.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use the 2 stick on levels 90 degrees from each other. The orginal set up, I used a 4' level on the counter & frame...to my surprise they were the same.

After a few set-up.. I really do not worry about that much anymore..close is good enough.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It seems you can get different level indications depending upon where you check it (ie: counter, fridge, stove, floor, tongue). I can't get all to exactly agree as they all have a little variance.

So I use the most critical point, the one that bugs my wife the most!







She hates it when the stove is not level when cooking, so I check it at the stove top. When that's right everything else is close enough, including the fridge.

I'm going to install a stick-on level on the front that is calibrated to the stove top too. This is for side-to-side leveling. I use the adjustable bubble level on top of my electric tongue jack to level front-to-back.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have levels like Thor.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all of the ideas. I am going to try to level it this weekend if it doesn't rain.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

about leveling... what kind of wood blocking /lynx levelers do most people use under the tires? I see some using 1x6's, some using 2x6's. Also, with the tandem wheels, what do you find to be a good "method" to leveling.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I use Lynx levelers but I found this last outing that there is one problem with them. Thy allow a boost of 2in, 3in, 4in, etc. but can't do 1in. Guess what I needed!

I'll be carrying another pair of one inch thick blocks now too.

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

These are the blocks I use










I have two sets, they go from 3/4 inch to 3 inches thick. They fit in between the wheels so I put one in front of each wheel on one side and pull up onto them. They fit nice and neat into a cardboard box that I stow in the exterior storage compartment.

Mike


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Bill,
I installed some very basic stick on levelers I purchased from Camping World. The instructions identified areas to place the levelers to get the job done. They have gotton the job done the last two times out. They have points on them to tell you how many inches your off. I installed one on the front near the tanks, and the other inside on the rear bunk area window--works great! I agree with Jim the stove needs to be level for the wife.
Good Luck 
Jack


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jack

When you said "the other inside on the rear bunk area window" what do you mean? On the door or the wall? I have bought some levelers from Camping World but I don't like them at all. I guess I should pay a little more and get something better.

Do you remember the stock/order number for the ones you bought?



Jacko said:


> Bill,
> I installed some very basic stick on levelers I purchased from Camping World. The instructions identified areas to place the levelers to get the job done. They have gotton the job done the last two times out. They have points on them to tell you how many inches your off. I installed one on the front near the tanks, and the other inside on the rear bunk area window--works great! I agree with Jim the stove needs to be level for the wife.
> Good Luck
> Jack
> [snapback]33087[/snapback]​


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, since our very first TT (28RSDS) isn't here yet, I have nooooo idea how to level an Outback







but I'm pretty sure that we should do that "before" we drink any beer!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Correct! Level it, have a few beers, then it doesn't matter....


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We are taking our trailer camping for the first time this weekend. I have yet to put the levels on. Where we have it parked in the driveway it is level from front to back but off from side to side.

How do I get it level from side to side in the driveway to put on the levels?

(I know this must be such a stupid question)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See camping479 gallery. Good pics, Also search Members posts for camping479.


----------

